# Sticky  Knitting Paradise -- Rules, Help, FAQ UPDATED RULES



## admin

*Welcome to Knitting Paradise!*

Here is the story on how Knitting Paradise came to be.

*Once upon a time there was this woman who enjoyed knitting and loved sharing her craft with her friends. Her husband saw how much she loved these things and wanted to build her a place, a community. He did this with the hope that all knitters could come together and share their joy of this hobby, and to get to know knitters from all over the world. And so he created Knitting Paradise and the community lived happily ever after...*

We became a tight-knit community, pun intended!


----------



## admin

(Forum rules are posted below.)

If you are already registered and need assistance, then please check this:
Help Index (please, read this before contacting Admin)

Frequently Asked Questions (most definitely, read this before contacting Admin!)


----------



## admin

*Mission Statement*

A community for knitters to come together to knit, chat and share their creative works of art.

*Respect for Others*

In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.

There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature.

We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way. That being said, this is not grade school. We don’t gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.

If we were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing that we would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone.

We expect the same here.

If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, we will help you to do so.

Thank you Kindly


----------



## admin

*Site Rules

Be Polite and Respect Others*

Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on Knitting Paradise. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name-calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. Harassment will not be tolerated in this community. This includes private messages, Avatars, Facebook, and/or social media and user emails.

- All forms of swearing are forbidden. (this includes images)

- Do not make posts in all capital letters. This includes topic titles. (You might consider using your browser's zoom feature to increase the size of the font in case you are experiencing difficulties reading/writing.)

*Abuse Will Not Be Tolerated*

Any kind of harassment or personal attacks, hate speech and discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, colour, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis. Members making posts with these remarks will be banned from the site.

*No trolling, Flaming or Harassment*

Posts that are meant to troll, flame, bait and/or harass people are not allowed. General trouble making results eventually in a ban, if the only contribution to the community is to spread toxicity and provoke others. Also impersonating a developer or a moderator is forbidden.

This includes creating a topic about another member.

*Private Information*

Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email, and social media in part.)

*Spreading misinformation*

We are not a platform for spreading conspiracy theories and misinformation, and will remove posts promoting obvious falsehoods.

*Adult Material*

No adult-rated material, links to links to adult-rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc.) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family-friendly.

*Banned Members*

Do not post messages on behalf of banned members or discuss why a user has been banned. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.

*Multiple accounts*

You may only have one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can send a Private Message to the Administrator… Knitting and Crochet Forum

*Reporting Feature*

Please help us keep this site user-friendly and report any instances of rule violations. Please note that the report feature should ONLY be used for posts that actually violate the community rules.

*Self Promotion*

If you are interested in selling an item on the site you can do so by posting in the classifieds section only. Paid patterns can be posted in the Designer Pattern Shop. Please read the rules before posting in the designated forum, any self promotion posts made outside of this section will be removed from the site.

- Please do not post links promoting any "signup" pages, newsletters, lists, message boards, sweepstakes, giveaways, contests, voting pages, etc. That includes any sites that are meant to collect "signups" for any purpose.

*Copyrighted Material*

Do not post content or images or patterns owned/authored by others without their permission. 
Complying with all laws (including copyright) is the sole responsibility of each individual user. Forum administration is not responsible for user-generated/uploaded/posted content. We serve merely as communications platform and are protected by the safe harbor provisions of the copyright law and/or DMCA.

*No discussion about Moderation Actions*

Do not discuss Administrator decisions and actions publicly. Do not argue with the Admin. To appeal a moderation action, please send them a personal message. Please note that contacting the community management doesn’t mean your ban will automatically be lifted. Any harassment and threat emails sent to the Admin will be ignored.

Terms of use
We reserve the right to remove content that violates the rules


----------



## admin

*Helpful Tips*

- Try to use descriptive titles when creating new topics. Instead of something like "Please Help", write a title that briefly states the nature of your post. That way, people who know the answer or are interested in that particular topic would be more likely to click on it to read it and post replies.

- If your signature contains a link to your website/blog/store, then please make sure to reciprocate and link to this forum's home page from your site.

- Do not "bump" your topics up. If everyone starts doing it, the forum will get filled with empty posts.

- Just because somebody else is breaking the rules, doesn't mean you can do it too. Pointing out another user "doing the same thing" as a defense to a violation is in itself a bannable offense. If you decide to start breaking rules because you saw someone else doing it, you are compounding the problem.

-Please be kind, have fun, learn, and share your knowledge with others!


----------



## admin

All swaps, trades, buying, selling or any other kind of activities involving exchange of money, material goods or services are negotiated directly by the users. Administration and the moderators are *not* responsible for any actions of individual users. This forum serves merely as a platform for communication. *Transact at your own risk.*


----------

